# Plant photos!



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey guys, I had camera out taking pictures for some plant packages and thought that Id also take a couple for a thread here as well.

So after some sorting thru old and new photos Ive got some that Ive decided to post here!

Begonia 'Red Planet' from my D. tinctorius 'Bakhuis' viv

















Begonia 'Lubbergei'
This is a primary hybrid of B. lubbersii x B. dredgei
Oddly enough this is an amazing vivarium plant that cant take the humidity, occasionally wet leaves and in my experience its even done well with wet feet!
I thought Id show photos of different cuttings that were grown under different lighting
T12 lighting 1 Daylight the other Im not sure but its more yellow toned








This has the same colors as my adult plant which has a strange ambient lighting from several different light sources








This one was grown in natural indirect sunlight from sitting near the windowsill









Calathea micans from my D. tinctorius 'Bakhuis' viv









Episcia 'Silver Sheen'









Marcgravia SP









Pellionia repens









Syngonium SP









Ficus SP 'Panama'









Selaginella uncinata









Begonia luzonensis
This particular plant is a new plantlet from a leaf cutting I did a couple months ago








Philodendron 'Cebu Blue'
Im still sure ... maybe this is an Epipremnum?









Begonia bipinnatifida
These are a bunch of little plantlets coming up from leaf pieces I tossed into a cube
Some of the pieces were less than an inch in length!









Rhodospatha SP









Begonia 'Granada'
This is another nice primary hybrid with B. dredgei as one of the parents.
I forget the other parent. This plant does really well in vivs!









Philodendron 'Wend-Imbe' from my D. tinctorius 'Bakhuis' vivarium









Philodendron SP Ecuador from my D. leucomelas vivarium








I will add more photos soon!

Hope you all enjoy!


Todd


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice photos... I like seeing plants pics almost as much as frog pics.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

A few more!!!

I got this one as Peperomia SP 'Silver Trails'
My friend no longer had a tag for it so they named it such to designate it in the collection.
I strongly believe it to be Peperomia turboensis









Begonia burkillii

























Pellionia pulchra









Begonia 'Mo Reese'

















Marcgravia rectiflora









Begonia Begonia polilloensis (This used to be called Begonia inscisa)
As I understand that is not SYn with Begonia inscisa tho as apparently B. inscisa is a whole other species. I could have misunderstood this of course.









Begonia rajah









Selaginella serpens









Begonia luzonesis
This is a photo of my adult colony this time









Begonia pavonina

























Enjoy!!!

Todd


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome plants. I'd love to set up a new viv with most of those


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah, thats what I said as I collected them! Alot of the stuff in my collection is still in growout tanks, I cant wait till the day where I have enough space to set all of them up in vivariums where they each can have their own space to really fill out into big colonies!

More pics coming very soon!


Todd


----------

